# Lokalen Testserver einrichten



## muepe (13. März 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe einen PC unter WIN98 laufen und würde gerne meine Seiten, die ich im Internet betreue, vorab zu Hause auf einem lokalen Testserver ausprobieren (um nicht permanent online sein zu müssen).
Geht das? und falls ja, wie muß ich vorgehen?
Eigene Partition?
Eigene Platte?
Welche Programme muß ich installieren?
usw.

Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand weiterhelfen kann!

Danke und schönes Wochenende, muepe


----------



## server (13. März 2004)

Hi,

Das geht und erfordert mehr oder weniger aufwand, je nachdem, was du machen willst.
Du brauchst keine eigene Partition, allerdings brauchst du einen Webserver (viele verwenden Apache, ich verwende jedoch sambar http://www.sambar.de ), ausserdem brauchst du php http://www.php.net  und mysql http://www.mysql.com

Du solltest dir wirklich viel Zeit nehmen, denn das Einrichten dieser Software ist teilweise echt kompliziert, zumal sie manchmal aus nicht erklärbaren Gründen nicht funktioniert, aber das wirst du eh selbst merken.....

Irgendwo glaube ich, gibt es ein Paket von Apache, da ist das alles schon dabei, was du benötigst, kannst ja mal bei Google suchen.

Ansonsten die oben genannten Programme downloaden und bei Problemen posten.

mfg
server


----------



## muepe (13. März 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Was häöst Du von
  	Netz ID Paket: Apache, PHP & mySQL  
von der Seite
http://www.nukedownloads.net/skat-Server @ Home-14.html
Gruß!


----------



## Luzie (14. März 2004)

Hi

da mit beim 1. Posting nicht erwähnt hast, in welcher Scriptsprache Du Deine Seite realisierst und die meisten automatisch davon ausgehen, dass dies in php realisiert wird, hier noch ein Tipp: xampp

http://www.apachefriends.org

Ansonsten steht Dir auf der win98-Cd der PWS (Personal Web Server) zur Verfügung, der nachinstalliert werden kann. Dort laufen Applicationen in ASP erstellt. Ob php auch auf dem alten PWS möglich ist, kann ich nicht sagen. 

Bei mir laufen ASP und php Applicationen auf dem IIS5 unter win2000 prof.


----------



## muepe (14. März 2004)

Hi Luzie, danke für den Tip, aber das Paket ist mir ein wenig zu gross (zumal ich gestern schon dieses NUKE-Paket runtergeladen habe.

@all: Also: Ich habe jetzt Apache und MySQL installiert und habe auch schon eine korrekte http://localhost Seite.
Wie mache ich jetzt weiter?
Ich wollte die Seite, um ein CMS zu installieren und anzupassen.
In welches Verzeichnis muss ich das installieren und wir kann ich eine MySQL-Datenbank anknüpfen? Die Software erstellt und programmiert SQL eigentlich von alleine.

Danke und Gruß!

Nachtrag: Ich brauche eigentlich nur PHP und MySQL.


----------



## muepe (14. März 2004)

und schon das erste Problem:

Ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung

If you see this text in your browser when you open install.php, your web server is not able to run PHP-scripts, and therefor Nucleus will not be able to run there.

Muß ich php vorher irgendwie starten? und wenn ja, wie?

Danke!


----------



## Luzie (14. März 2004)

Hallo,

wenn Du Scripts über den Webserver ausführen willst, sollten diese auch in seinem Root-Verzeichnis gespeichert sein. Such mal im Apache-Verzeichnis nach dem Verzeichnis htdocs, falls Du nicht wissen solltest, wo es sich befindet. Php musst Du eigentlich nicht starten, nur halt unter Windows installieren.

Leg Dir dann mal testweise eine info.php in dieses root-Verzeichnis

Setz dort folgenden code hinein.

<?php
phpinfo();
?>

starte den Webserver und ruf diese Seite über http://localhost/info.php auf.

Was das NUKE-Paket angeht, da kenn ich mich nicht aus, aber ich denke, auch dort gibt es eine ausführliche Installationsanweisung für Windows. 

Und noch ein paar Links...

http://www.dclp-faq.de/q/q-install-windows.html
http://www.infos24.de/phpe/handbuch/2a_php_installation.htm
http://www.schattenbaum.net/php/anfang.php


----------



## muepe (15. März 2004)

Danke Luzie, jetzt läufts!
Die php-info zeigt ihren Inhalt!

Wenn ich nun ein CMS installieren will, spiele ich dieses einfach in d htdocs-Ordner, oder? Dieser entspricht doch meinem html-Ordner für meine Website online.
Außerdem: Das ganze läuft wahnsinnig langsam. Woran kann das liegen?

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## muepe (15. März 2004)

Nachtrag:
Noch eine Frage: Der Server ist wahnsinnig langsam, wenn ich Offline bin.
Sobald ich Online bin läuft er wie eine EINS. Woran liegt das? Ich wollte die lokale Testumgebung ja gerade, um NICHT online sein zu müssen.

Schonmal vielen Dank!


----------



## Tim C. (15. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von muepe _
> *Nachtrag:
> Noch eine Frage: Der Server ist wahnsinnig langsam, wenn ich Offline bin.
> Sobald ich Online bin läuft er wie eine EINS. Woran liegt das? Ich wollte die lokale Testumgebung ja gerade, um NICHT online sein zu müssen.
> ...


Kommt mir spanisch vor. Mit dem minixampp Paket (nicht der volle xampp sondern "nur" apache+php+mysql+wenige weitere Spielereien) von apachefriends.org hatte ich noch nie solche Probleme.
Einfach entpacken, kurz in die Readme schauen, die entsprechenden Batch Dateien starten und alles geht.

Mal eine Frage am Rande, was ist das für ein PC, auf dem du den Server laufen lässt?


----------



## muepe (15. März 2004)

AMD XP 2600, 512 MB DDR, 80 GB HD 7200 RPM ...
weiss auch nicht, woran es liegt.
Vielleicht sollte ich mit doch das Apachefriends-Paket runterladen (auch wenns ohne DSL ein bißchen heftig ist)

Ich probier mal noch ein wenig rum, vielleicht ändert sich ja noch was...
Gruß!


----------



## DrSoong (15. März 2004)

Lad dir mal das ganze Paket auf FoxServ.net runter, dass sollte ohne Probleme funzen. Damit hast du dann einen eigenen Webserver zuhause.


Der Doc!


----------



## muepe (17. März 2004)

@ all: Danke, es läuft!
Hab mir das XAMPP-Paket runtergeladen: super einfach zu installieren und absolut AnfängerSicher!


----------

